

Ubuntu One Hits The One Million Users Mark – Upgrades Free Plan To 5 GB - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/31/ubuntu-one-one-million-users/

======
aw3c2
spam. Directly go to <http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1023> instead

I think it was discussed earlier anyways.

~~~
getsat
OP's account does nothing but post *zor.com spam.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dkd903>

------
sp332
Too bad the Windows client isn't usable. It just takes 100% of the CPU all the
time. It seems like an easy bug to avoid, but it's been there for months.

~~~
justincormack
So does the Linux client... Well memory more than cpu, uses more than my 8gb.

~~~
riffraff
necessary comment about the lack of a mac client (which is kind of strange
since there is an iOS one, and it seems quite a lot of code could be shared?)

------
ableal
Looking good. I was curious about encryption of stored data (e.g. Wuala does,
Dropbox doesn't). There's a straight answer in the FAQ,
[https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-
the-s...](https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-
encrypted/) :

 _Are my files stored on the server encrypted?_

 _No. If you are interested in having your files encrypted both on your local
machine and in the cloud, you could use something like Ubuntu's Encrypted Home
Directory feature, and only synchronize your $HOME/.Private folder._

